# صدأ الحديد



## زياد البرعصي (6 فبراير 2010)

يتآكل سطح المعادن الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ.
و يسبب الصدأ خسائر جسيمة في الاقتصاد العالمي , تقدر بالمليارات سنويا, إذ يدمر كمية ضخمة من المنشآت و الماكينات المعدنية. و لمقاومة الصدأ يجب معرفة أسبابه و الوسائل المجدية لمقاومته. وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي.

الصدأ الكيميائي : و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي.
مثل تأكسد صمامات العادم بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و مواسير العادم و غرف الاحتراق بالمواقد و الوصلات الداخلية الميكانيكية في الافران و المحركات.

الصدأ الكهروكيميائي : و ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة به : مثل صدأ حديد الزهر و غيرهما من السبائك في الجو الرطب و في الماء العذب و ماء البحر و الأحماض و القلويات و المحاليل الملحية و في الأرض.





التعريف :
 الصدأ : مادة حمراء، ضاربة إلى اللون البني، تتشكّل على سطح الحديد أو الصلب عندما يتعرّض للهواء الرطب، وعند استخدام المصطلح بمفرده فإنه يعني صدأ الحديد، الذي يتألف أساساً من أوكسيد الحديد المائي. ويتكوّن الصدأ من اتحاد أوكجسين الهواء مع الحديد في عملية تُعرف بالأكسدة. 
ويُمكن إزالة طبقة رقيقة من صدأ الحديد أو الصلب بحكّها، أو باستخدام مسحوق تلميع، أما الطبقات السميكة من الصدأ فتتطلّب استخدام المبرد لإزالتها، كما تستخدم الأحماض لإزالة الصدأ.

الأسباب :
و من الأسباب غير المباشرة لتكون الصدأ البكتيريا الموجودة بالتربة ، والتي تقوم بتحويل الأملاح والأحماض إلي حمض الكبريتيك الذي يهاجم الحديد ويسبب عملية الصدأ .حيث تتآكل الخرسانة نتيجة للتفاعل الكيميائي الذي يحدث بين الكبريت الذائب (Soluble Sulphates) مع الأسمنت مما يؤدي إلى ضعف متانتها وبالتالي إلى تصدعها وتفتت أجزائها . 
من المعلوم ان قلوية الخرسانة تعمل على وضع طبقة حول حديد التسليح تقوم بحماية الحديد من الصدأ بتكون طبقة قلوية كثيفة تمنع حدوث الصدأ ( طبقة حماية سلبية ). ويحدث الصدأ نتيجة تكسير طبقة الحماية السلبية التي تحول دون وصول أملاح الكلوريد والأملاح الضارة على الخرسانة إلى حديد التسليح وتدخل هذه الأملاح إلى جسم الخرسانة عن طريق عوامل خارجية مثل : 
* التربة المحيطة بالخرسانة . 
* الرياح المحملة بغبار يحتوي على الأملاح. 
* رذاذ المياه المشبع بالأملاح في المباني القريبة من البحر أو المواد التي تدخل في الخلطة الخرسانية مثل الرمل والحصى والمياه التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الأملاح. 
 هناك عدة عوامل تؤدي الى كسر هذة الطبقة تتمثل في :
1)الكربنة Carbonation : من الجو المحيط بالخرسانة .
2)مهاجمة الكلورايدات للخرسانة (من التربة المحيطة بالخرسانة والمواد المستخدمة بالخلطة الخرسانية وعدم استخدام المياه المناسبة للخلط) .
كما أن دخول الأملاح الأخرى إلى مسامات الخرسانة وتبلورها بداخلها يتسبب في تفكك الأجزاء الخارجية للخرسانة تدريجيا" وتظهر هذه المشكلة في الخرسانة الموجودة بالقرب من المياه المالحه والرمال المشبعة بالأملاح . 
وتتفاوت درجة تاثير تلك العوامل على الخرسانة بتفاوت نفاذية الخرسانة حيث كل ما زادت النفاذية زاد تاثير العوامل السابقة .

معدل الصدأ يرتبط بعوامل كثيرة ، وتعتبر الرطوبة ودرجة الحرارة عوامل رئيسيه ومؤثرة بدرجة كبيره جدا في معدلات الصدأ ولذلك يجب التحكم في تلك العوامل للحيولة دون الوصول الى مشكلة فنية واقتصادية علي المنشأة الخرسانية



 ..
شروط حدوث صدأ الحديد: 
شروط حدوث صدأ للعنصر وجود الأكسجين والماء ومحلول الكتروليت .
عملية الصدأ عملية كهروكيميائية تحدث عند السطح البيني للعنصر .
 يحدث صدأ الحديد نتيجة تأين الحديد في الماء معطى أيونات الحديد وبعد ذلك تختزل الإلكترونات الناتجة من تأين الحديد في الماء الأكسجين المذاب في الماء عند سطح الحديد إلى أيونات هيدروكسيل ثم تتحد أيونات الحديد مع أيونات الهيدروكسيل ويتكون هيدروكسيد الحديد وفى وجود الأكسجين والماء يتأكسد هيدروكسيد الحديد إلى هيدروكسيد الحديد .
ويتكون صدأ الحديد من خليط من هيدروكسيد الحديد ، هيدروكسيد الحديد وعليه يمكن القول بان صدا الحديد يحدث اذا توفر الشرطين معا:
1) الماء أو الرطوبة 
2) الهواء ( الأكسجين)
وفي حال غياب احدها لا يحدث الصدأ ( الماء المعزول عن الهواء او خالي من الهواء المذاب والأكسجين أو الهواء الجاف).
:
زياد محمود عطيه البرعصي : مهندس ميكانيكي


----------



## الوفي2008 (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي سؤال 
كيف نزيل الصدا من ممرات تبريد محركات الاحتراق الداخلي من الصدا واثر الماء بدون ان ناثر على اجزاء المحركات الاخرى 
علما ان المحرك مصنوع من الحديد


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عمراياد (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## عمراياد (24 يوليو 2013)

الوفي2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندي سؤال
> كيف نزيل الصدا من ممرات تبريد محركات الاحتراق الداخلي من الصدا واثر الماء بدون ان ناثر على اجزاء المحركات الاخرى
> علما ان المحرك مصنوع من الحديد



الوقاية بمعاملة الوسط الخارجي :
و تتلخص هذه الوقاية اما في ازالة المركبات الضارة التي تسبب الصدأ (كأن يزال الاكسجين من الماء لمنع الصدأ) . او ان يضاف الى الماء عامل يقلل من فعاليته و هو الكروميك- بايكرومات البوتاسيوم K2Cr2O7 نسبته 0.5% . تستعمل هذه الطريقة في نظام التبريد بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي و يمنع هذا حدوث الصدأ عمليا.


----------



## AL Senaidi (31 يوليو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------

